# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  [Science] La Voie Lacte a "mang" une autre galaxie..

## souviron34

C'est une dcouverte stupfiante que viennent de faire les astronomes de
l'ESO grce au VLT. Un amas situ dans le bulbe galactique, constitu d'un
trange mlange de deux gnrations d'toiles, semble tre le reste fossile
d'une galaxie naine phagocyte* par la Voie lacte lors de sa formation....

http://www.eso.org/public/france/pre.../pr-45-09.html

(_origine de la nouvelle : Usenet Newsgroup fr.sci.astrophysique_)



*Note :

Il est classique en Astrophysique de parler de "collision" de galaxies.. Quand on en parle, ce n'est pas au sens usuel, du fait que les galaxies, qui contiennent au minimum une dizaine de milliards d'toiles, contiennent normment de vide... En fait, une "collision" de galaxies ressemble plutt  ce que vous avez tous appris en seconde, sur la loi des Gaz Parfaits de Carnot : 2 gaz qui se mlangent...  L'chelle de temps d'une telle "collision" est de l'ordre de la centaine de millions au milliard d'annes...


Sauf qu' cause de l'nergie cintique de chacune, cela amne  des "figures" gomtriques particulires... Quelques exemples :

http://science.nationalgeographic.co...collision.html

Stephan's Quintet: 
A Galaxy Collision in Action 

http://www.futura-sciences.com/galer...php/photo/1071


La Voie Lacte est notre galaxie, une grande galaxie spirale contenant plus de 10 milliards de Soleils.. De trs nombreuses observations en ont t faites, mais jusqu maintenant tout le monde pensait qu'elle tait "isole", c'est  dire qu'elle s'tait forme il y a environ 10 milliards d'annes et avait volu "normalement" depuis...

----------


## LooserBoy

Tu es dur de parler de galaxie qui en "mange" une autre  11h45...  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, les images sont fabuleuses... Ce VLT (Very Large Telescope) est vraiment une "tuerie"!

Malgr le vide qui spare les galaxies, il ne faut pas oublier qu'au commencement, elles ne devaient pas tre aussi loignes les une des autres. Donc, il n'est pas si surprenant que mme la notre ait pu absorber l'une d'entre elles...

----------


## Louis Griffont

T'es sr que c'est pas un coup de Sarko ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> T'es sr que c'est pas un coup de Sarko ?


 ::nono::  c'est le gens du rseau  :8O:

----------


## OWickerman

> T'es sr que c'est pas un coup de Sarko ?


Nope, c'est AlQaida.


P.S.
Les images obtenues par Chandra sont terribles !

----------


## henderson

Qui mange qui dans ce cas l ?

----------


## souviron34

de quel cas parles-tu ?

----------


## henderson

> Il est classique en Astrophysique de parler de "collision" de galaxies

----------


## souviron34

ah ok  :;): 

J'tais un peu perdu avec les interventions juste au dessus...


En gnral, c'est la plus massive qui mange l'autre...

Une raison simple est le mouvement d'inertie..  

Si un camion rentre en collision avec une voiture, il est peu probable que ce soit la voiture qui renverse ou crase le camion..  ::D: 

Mais elles peuvent juste "se croiser"..

Comme il y a normment de vide, si les masses ne sont pas trop diffrentes, mais qu'elles vont "assez vite" ('"_2 million miles per hour_"), elles se "traversent" l'une l'autre, en se dformant au passage...

La photo du Stephan's Quintet en est un exemple...

----------

